# Multiple angle Vise for scraping



## Richard King 2 (Aug 30, 2022)

In my recent trip to teach a class in Lewistown ID at CCI Speer Ammo plant where they scrape multiple Up-Setters (horizontal punch presses) they made a really cool vise that has an air cylinder to raise and lower it and rotation clamps so the parts can be set at the horizontal of flat degree to make easy scraping.  Really cool idea.  I will be teaching a class in Minnesota on December if anyone want to learn hos to repair / rebuild their machines.  In this CCI class they flew in maintenance techs who work for their divisions,  Federal Cartridge of Fridley MN and Remington arms in Little Rock AR.


----------



## gard (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks, that is a very cool vise


----------



## buckbrush (Sep 11, 2022)

That’s like a giant Wilton Powr’arm.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 11, 2022)

I never heard of a Power Arm...here's one.  Looks like a new indicator mag base arm too.


----------

